# Borscht



## Aurora (Aug 10, 2016)

Does anyone here eat borscht?    Cold beet soup with vegetables.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 10, 2016)

No,  But I like beets; cooked or  Jullienned on a salad.


----------



## Cookie (Aug 10, 2016)

Love hot borscht, being slavic this is the kind of food I was brought up on.  I usually make it in the cooler months.  Good with sour cream and rye bread, or potatoes.


----------



## jujube (Aug 10, 2016)

Yes, love it.


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 10, 2016)

I used to prepare it as a cook in a Kosher delicatessen.    Alotta goods eats there.


----------



## Aurora (Aug 13, 2016)

It is lmade with sour cream until it turns pink.
Add celery, green onion, radish, cucumbers, maybe a hard boiled egg sliced.
Light salt.
Serve cold in summer. Add extra beets if needed.

Or leave out the vegetables.


----------

